# Joining 4" diameter round post?



## ArtisLee (May 1, 2017)

Hello I am a 30 yo guy from ky who has just recently found my love for building furniture and woodworking in general but I have been asked to build a swing out of 10' long 4" diameter round fence post and I have been trying to find creative but strong ways of joining these post to make the A-frame shape they requested. I would prefer to keep the hardware to a minimum without affecting safety of course. I have included a picture that is similar to what the person is looking for and any tips or advice any one may have will be greatly appreciated and utilized. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

Just because the post are round doesn't mean that you can't use any type of joint. If you Google "types of jointery" and go to images, you will get a lot of pictures that will give you an idea as to what method to use.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What species of wood are these fence posts? I am somewhat concerned about the top post upon which the swings hang. This is going to have to be a knot free, strong member.

As for joining, I would flatten the area where any posts are to be joined. I would then use carriage bolts to fasten them together. Again, this 4" round starting point bothers me. I am going two want to bolts at all stress points. I am not sure that there is room on 4" round stock to do this.

George


----------

